# DECA box gets really hot!



## Jammasterd (Jul 6, 2006)

My HR-22 was having some PQ issues(pixelization and pausing) so I decided to check the connections behind the box.

The DECA box was really hot and the coax cable f connector going "Towards" the LNB was so hot , I could only touch it for 5 seconds. The other f connection was warm.

I don't like a hot box like this laying on my wood furniture.
I'm somewhat concerned.

EDIT: found this http://www.dbstalk.com/archive/index.php/t-177462.html


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Jammasterd said:


> My HR-22 was having some PQ issues(pixelization and pausing) so I decided to check the connections behind the box.
> 
> The DECA box was really hot and the coax cable f connector going "Towards" the LNB was so hot , I could only touch it for 5 seconds. The other f connection was warm.
> 
> ...


Since there is a post of mine in there, seems like the same thing with you. I just grabbed mine again and while it isn't "cool", at the same time I can hold on to the connector and not find it "too hot to hold on to".


----------



## Jammasterd (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm just afraid the the warm-hot connector could melt some other wire behind the box, say the power cord.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Jammasterd said:


> I'm just afraid the the warm-hot connector could melt some other wire behind the box, say the power cord.


"My hand" says that won't happen. 
Whatever could melt, would have to have a fairly low melting point.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

actually sounds as if this one may be hotter then others, others say they could could hold it.


----------

